#ubuntu-bd 2014-03-17
<tanjil> hlw
<tanjil> keu nai ???????
<tanjil> russel vai achen?
<tux_> ami aci
<tux_> gosol korte gecilam
<tux_> tanjil
<tux_> ekushey
<Ekushey> onek gorom...
<Ekushey> march er ei obostha...
<Ekushey> shamne aro gorom porbe
<Ekushey> :(
<tanjil> tanjim acho?
<tux_> aci
<tux_> ei channel dia notification paiteci na
<tux_> :(
<tux_> may be name likhle notification dekhay
<tanjil> rayhan vai koi
<tux_> jani na
<tux_> phone den
<tanjil> taka nai
<tanjil> :p
<tanjil> russel vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tanjil> achen?
<tux_> uni onno channel e ace
<tux_> bangladeshe
<Ekushey> bhai ami half dead
<Ekushey> ghum e mara jachchi
<tux_> saradin ghuman ar sararat jagen naki???
<Ekushey> ISO niye meetting naki ajke?
<tanjil> onno channel tar nam ki jani?
<Ekushey> shorir bhalo na... BP high
<tanjil> full nam dao,opi khanei kotha boli
<tanjil> russel vai  apnar ei obostha kno?
<tux_> #bangladesh
<Ekushey> obstha holo everyday kichu na kichu niye stuck thakchi
<Ekushey> dekha aar holo na
<Ekushey> sorry about that
<tanjil> vai hobe cintar kichu nai,
<Ekushey> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2014-03-18
<raihan> anyone?
<raihan> tux_, 
<raihan> picchi pola
<tux_> :/
<tux_> buira
<raihan> তানজিমরে পুনদাও
<tux_> :/
<tux_> history dekhcen
<tux_> ???
<tux_> irc er???
<tux_> dinner korte gelam... :/
<raihan> picchi dinner korte geche, tumio kore aso tanjil 
<tanjil> korci
<tanjil> ki niye alocona korben?
<raihan> আইএসও
<raihan> উবুন্টু ১৪.০৪
<saif> Hello
<raihan> হেলো
<raihan> কিডা
<raihan> আপনে
<raihan> ?
<tanjil> amar bondhu
<tanjil> du er it te ache,
<saif> ami Saif, Tanjil er frnd
<raihan> তুমি কে?
<tanjil> raihan vai, meet saif vai
<saif> Hello raihan vai... :)
<raihan> তুমার পরিচয় আগে দাও মিয়া tanjil 
<saif> ami Saif Uddin Mahmud.. DU te IIT te achhi..
<raihan> গুড
<saif> jonoik linux premi...
<raihan> আপনারেই চাই আমরা
<saif> o.O why!?
<raihan> লিনাক্স প্রেমি কথা শুনে মন টা খারাপ হয়ে গেল
<raihan> :(
<raihan> কারনটা তানজিল জানে
<saif> mane Ubuntu premi
<saif> ki shei karon?
<tanjil> ache dosto 
<tanjil> dekha hoile bolbo
<tanjil> saif vai re anci aj sobar sathe porichoy korate,
<raihan> সাইফ ভাইয়ের ফেসবুক একাউন্ট চাই
<saif> ok.. bolish.. ami ektu gelam.. ammajan calling for taking raiter khaon.
<tanjil> saif vai ubuntu use koren, ar motamoti expert, amake kaje help korchen
<tanjil> ja
<saif> heheheh.. hashais na...
<tanjil> raihan vai dicci
<saif> pet faita jaibo.... ami moteo xpert na.
<saif> just use kori , atotuki ja...
<raihan> প্রোগ্রামিং পারেন তো?
<tanjil> hm,ami jani
<tanjil> raihan vai, it er student
<tanjil> IT
<tanjil> obossoi
<tanjil> pare
<raihan> তুমি কথা কইবা না, একটা ছোট কাজ দিলাম, করলা না :/
<tanjil> :p
<tanjil> ami ki eto programme pari?:p
<raihan> শিখ মিয়া, তাছাড়া কি শিখবা? আমার মত বিল্ডিংবানাবা নাকি!
<tanjil> ami processor banamu
<tanjil> deikho
<raihan> প্রসেসর দিয়া কি হবে? খাইতে হয় না পড়তে হয়?
<tanjil> sob hobe
<tanjil> dekho
<tanjil> # bangladesh e aso
<tanjil> adda hocce
<raihan> কে কে আছে?
<raihan> #bangladesh
#ubuntu-bd 2014-03-22
<xxmate> join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-bd 2015-03-21
<Ekushey> #ubuntu-locoteams
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-21
<pavlushka-> Hi every one!
<pavlushka-> Ekushey,  o/
<Kilos> greetings all
<Ekushey> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> :D
<belkinsa> o/ all.
<Kilos> hi belkinsa 
<belkinsa> My SpeardUbuntu membership was expected.
<Kilos> you lost me now
<Kilos> we in spreadubuntu
<belkinsa> No, I think mine was
<belkinsa> Hello Svetlana Belkin,
<belkinsa> The status of your membership in the team SpreadUbuntu (spreadubuntu)
<belkinsa> was changed by Ruben Romero (huayra) from Proposed to Approved.
<belkinsa> <https://launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu>
<Kilos> i dont see you there
<Kilos> yay
<belkinsa> Yeah...
<belkinsa> I don't see me.
<Kilos> so where are you hiding then
<belkinsa> Dunoo
<Kilos> oh my
<belkinsa> I have access to the mailing-list but where am I?
<belkinsa> Weird.
<Kilos> i hunted and cant find you there
<belkinsa> I looked too.
<Kilos> go to the site and login
<belkinsa> But at least Pavlushka is in
<Kilos> yes i saw
<Kilos> ruben asked me if i want to admin the LP people so i said yes
<Kilos> now i have to find a way to get mail alerts
<Kilos> im glad that is sorted
<belkinsa> Ineed.
 * Ekushey sneaks in
<Ekushey> :P
<Kilos> hi Ekushey 
<Kilos> :P
<Ekushey> BD will lose to AUS today as well :(
<Kilos> oh my , i havent even looked
<Kilos> slept all afternoon
<Ekushey> Have you seen  https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntubsd/?
<Kilos> nope
<Ekushey> Can they use the Ubuntu name?
<Ekushey> It's based on BSD kernel, not Linux
<Kilos> maybe they have asked canonical for permission
<Ekushey> They better do that...
<Kilos> i had to get permission forthe africa site as well
<Ekushey> You're a LoCo
<Kilos> africa is a continent with many locos
<Ekushey> Oh your one is for entire Africa?
<Kilos> hydes
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> fome Capetown to Tunisia
<Ekushey> Cool :)
<Kilos> whew typos
<Kilos> bangladesh losing too many early wickets
<Ekushey> Yes :|(
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hi, Kilos , I am back home just now.
<Kilos> good
<pavlushka> So, how's things going around?
<pavlushka> installing an HP printer now to xenial.
<Kilos> all ok here spreadubuntu approved
<belkinsa> Kilos, make sure you mail the mailing list about the change in leadership.
<Kilos> no change belkinsa ruben still there
<belkinsa> Oh.
<Kilos> ill just help with the LP applicants
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<Kilos> did you see the mail i forwarded
<belkinsa> I saw.
<Kilos> ah read too fast
 * belkinsa speedreads at 700+ words per minute
<Kilos> wow
<pavlushka> wow
<pavlushka> hey, I got approved by Ruben to spreadUbuntu.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos, I still didn't get you.
<Kilos> get me what?
<pavlushka> the reason for lol
<Kilos> oh
<pavlushka> I guessed something
<pavlushka> but not sure
 * belkinsa doesn't anyone who uses "lol" all the time
<Kilos> i saw that 9 hours ago
<belkinsa> And no, this is not a lol moment.
<Kilos> then waited for belkinsa to wake up and you were trvelling
<pavlushka> Kilos, I figured.
<pavlushka> belkinsa, may be Kilos's lol was ironic.
<Kilos> no man
<pavlushka> ok
<Kilos> i was expecting you tel tells us when i was readin mails
<Kilos> but you were late
<pavlushka> not my fault.
<Kilos> to tell
<Kilos> no
<pavlushka> then is it my fault.?
<Kilos> no
<pavlushka> ok
<Kilos> you were trvelling
<Kilos> travelling
<pavlushka> yes, yes
<Kilos> battling today it seems
<pavlushka> against what?\
<Kilos> typing
<pavlushka> not a problem.
<Kilos> still feel half asleep and i woke 2 hours ago
<Kilos> must be old age
<pavlushka> ask Maaz to make some coffee.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> belkinsa, you cant get this lol, or do you?
<Kilos> i lol when i really lol
<Kilos> lol is a happy word
<pavlushka> yea, we like to see happy people around, a lot.
<belkinsa> pavlushka, I know it stands for "laugh out loud", but it's usage by many doesn't seem to imply that they are really doing so.
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> FYI, the printer I installed is working.
<Kilos> well done
<belkinsa> \o/
<pavlushka> \o/
<pavlushka> today I met my college teacher after a very long time.
<pavlushka> at Dinajpur.
<pavlushka> you can search the name Dinajpur in google.
<pavlushka> its my grandpa/grandma's home.
<pavlushka> I grew up there.
<Kilos> so you are far from home
<pavlushka> now I am back home.
<pavlushka> I started for home after I met him.
<pavlushka> I liked him as an idol.
<pavlushka> Actually, there are many persons/idols I like.
<pavlushka> but I dont know if they like me too.
 * pavlushka laughing
<Kilos> just work at being the best person you can
<Ekushey> Work until your idols become your rivals :)
<Kilos> and do everything the best you can and life will look after itself
<pavlushka> Ekushey, :), i love them.
<Ekushey> Aren't you a student pavlushka?
<pavlushka> student of life, but not academically, but I may enroll myself any time.
<Ekushey> Enroll to what?
<pavlushka> anything  like, I am a math graduate academically.
<Ekushey> Masters?
<pavlushka> anything I like.
<pavlushka> no.
<pavlushka> there's a little chance of doing a post-graduation in math for me.
<pavlushka> but I like math.
<Ekushey> You did undergrad in maths, right?
<pavlushka> right.
<Ekushey> You intend to become a teacher?
<pavlushka> not likely.
<pavlushka> but dont know if I ever change my mind.
<pavlushka> may be too late.
<Ekushey> Why not do your MSc.?
<pavlushka> right now I am supporting my Father in his small business.
<Ekushey> That's nice, but without masters degree you'll have hard time getting a job
<Ekushey> Unless you want to stick to family business
<pavlushka> I quit my job and back to home to be with my parents and in supporting role.
<pavlushka> in a supporting role.
<Ekushey> :)
<pavlushka> Ekushey, yes that's a fact. :)
<pavlushka> I am hungry, anyone want some rice and some curry?
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> i love curry
<pavlushka> Kilos, really? wow.
<Kilos> i actually make a good curry myself
<pavlushka> wow, that's a jolly good thing.
<Kilos> and i use rajah curry powder and my own chillies and peppadew
<Kilos> and home grown leaves off a curry leaf tree
<pavlushka> I learned some cooking from my other mentor, my cousin, Sayeda Sharmin Jahan, she is a pro at what ever she does.
<pavlushka> wow , looks like you have your own cuisine!!!!!
<Kilos> yes  and i grow my own garlic as well
<pavlushka> we used to do that sometime. actually my mom used to.
<Ekushey> Australia require another 42 runs with 7 wickets and 39 balls remaining :/
<pavlushka> :/
<Ekushey> Australia require another 22 runs with 5 wickets and 22 balls remaining 
<Kilos> too many dropped catches and misfields
<Kilos> good wicket now
<pavlushka> we should move on.
<pavlushka> night guys.
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-22
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Hello Every one!
<pavlushka> Ekushey, o/
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> So, how are you? and how's your health?
<Kilos> not too bad ty
<Kilos> busy doing chores atm
<pavlushka> ????
<Kilos> washing dishes etc
<Kilos> getting ready for lunch
<pavlushka> good luck for launch!
<Ekushey> Hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello Ekushey !
<pavlushka> Ekushey, How are you?
<Ekushey> I'm OK :)
<pavlushka> you were having some health issues, how about now?
<Ekushey> Better now :)
<pavlushka> at office?
<Ekushey> Yes, but heading to a film premier now at Star Cineplex
<pavlushka> wow! which one?
<Ekushey> It's called Jonmoshathi
<pavlushka> Enjoy the show!
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> can I change my local default fonts?
<Kilos> in unity
<pavlushka> in xubuntu beta
<pavlushka> it uses xfce4
<Kilos> i have no xfce experience sorry
<pavlushka> not a problem.
<Kilos> but google should bring up something
<Kilos> ill lend you my bot
<Kilos> hope nonene minds
<Kilos> no one
<Kilos> QA hi
<QA> sup
<Kilos> QA google how to set local fonts on xubuntu
<QA> Kilos: "How to change default fonts in Xubuntu - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/115645/how-to-change-default-fonts-in-xubuntu :: "home directory - Path for fonts? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/444846/path-for-fonts :: "How to install a .ttf font in Xubuntu 11.10 32-bit - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/229529/how-to-install-a
<QA> -ttf-font-in-xubuntu-11-10-32-bit :: "How to install OTF fonts? - Ask Ubuntu" http://a…
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Kilos> hi belkinsa 
<Kilos> pavlushka ^^
<belkinsa> QA are you a bot?
<QA> I am the Queen of bots belkinsa
<Kilos> haha
<belkinsa> QA are you female?
<QA> belkinsa: *blink*
<Kilos> i havent taught her that yet
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<belkinsa> Kilos, QA is your bot?
<Kilos> yes
<belkinsa> I see.
<belkinsa> QA, can you log here?
<QA> belkinsa: What?
<belkinsa> Kilos, does QA do logging?
<Kilos> i ose here to google stuff so i dont get 500 links
<belkinsa> QA, what is the time in UTC?
<QA> belkinsa: It is 2016-03-22 16:20:48 UTC
<Kilos> yes she does our ubuntu-afrika meetings as well
<Kilos> she gives 4 links when asked to google stuff
<Kilos> you can pm her and then type in help to see what she can do
<Kilos> she is an ibid bot in ubuntu repos
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<pavlushka> great to have you guys, and thanks for the bot help.
<Kilos> pavlushka see about fonts in above links
<pavlushka> I am already on it.
<pavlushka> belkinsa, \o/
<belkinsa> Why the, \o/?
<Kilos> he is happy to see you belkinsa 
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<belkinsa> DUH.
<belkinsa> ;D
<Kilos> vry full of energy today
<Kilos> very
<belkinsa> I see.
<Ekushey> hi QA :D
<Ekushey> It's a Python bot?
<Kilos> yes
<Ekushey> Cool
<Kilos> you have to use QA before message
<Kilos> QA hi
<QA> hi there
<pavlushka> belkinsa, may be you can get the logs from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Ekushey> bdBot is my eggdrop bot :D  I lost all the scripts though, will have to rebuild it
<belkinsa> Duh, I forgot this channel is logged
<Ekushey> QA: what is the time in BST?
<QA> Ekushey: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<pavlushka> but its good to have you here all the time.
<Ekushey> QA: who owns you?
<QA> Ekushey: Huh?
<belkinsa> QA, what is the time in EST
<QA> belkinsa: It is 2016-03-22 12:34:11 EDT
<belkinsa> Ekushey, you need to use , or  .
<belkinsa> QA, what is the time in BST?
<QA> belkinsa: I'm not feeling too well
<Ekushey> OK :D
<belkinsa> Or not.
<Kilos> lol
<Ekushey> QA: Where is Osama bin Laden?
<QA> Ekushey: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> Ekushey we have an upgrade for her but the host is very busy till after debconf
<Kilos> you can pm her and type in help 
<Ekushey> :)
<Kilos> QA are you female
<QA> But of course Kilos Only females know everything
<Kilos> belkinsa ^
 * Kilos ducks
<belkinsa> :P
<Ekushey> Hahaha :D
<pavlushka> love you guys seeing like this.
<Kilos> we just have to reactivate the sleeping peeps here
<Kilos> and invite some from fb to learn how cool irc is
<pavlushka> agreed
<pavlushka> what do you say Ekushey .
<Ekushey> We tried many times in many ways
<pavlushka> lets see this time. o/
<Ekushey> This is not a new channel, it's 10 years old
<Kilos> night all. see you tomorrow
<Kilos> tell me when i must remove the bot
<Kilos> Ekushey you can find ibid bots in the repos. but i think latest stuff is on some other server
<pavlushka> Kilos, thanks, and night.
<pavlushka> QA: I am Pavel Sayekat
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<pavlushka> QA: meet dipraw
<QA> pavlushka: Sorry...
<pavlushka> QA: meet dipraw_
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> Hello dipraw 
<dipraw> hey
<pavlushka> so, tell us if your PC problem is solved.
<dipraw> well yes! and i am very happy!!
<dipraw> thank u pavlushka
<pavlushka> it worked?
<pavlushka> it worked? dipraw 
<dipraw> I think so! coz after your suggestion i did not face any problem!
<pavlushka> dipraw, gr8, stick around, that will help.
<dipraw> hope for the best!
<pavlushka> night all
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-23
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/ all
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos !!!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka  !!!
<Kilos> what have you learned today
<pavlushka> fixing a hand pump in a correct way.
<pavlushka> after 1 fail.
<Kilos> learn some python and/or LPI as well
<pavlushka> this week, in a little tight schedule.
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> and what are you planning?
<Kilos> eat then sleep
<Kilos> sleep doenst always work
<pavlushka> o/ all
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty just tired still
<Kilos> slept the afternoon away
<pavlushka> me too a little
<Kilos> whats news your side
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> watched a drama in the theater, many many years after.
<pavlushka> it was mind blowing.
<Kilos> what was it about
<pavlushka> it depicted the history of drama in the subcontinent.
<pavlushka> but the actors were stunning.
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> they are from Dinajpur, my grandma's place.
<Ekushey> Bangladesh require another 21 runs with 4 wickets and 13 balls remaining 
 * Ekushey fingers crossed *
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> good luck
<Ekushey> :)
<Ekushey> Badly need a 4 or 6 now
<Kilos> our tv not showing the game
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> but saw england beat afganistan
<Ekushey> Bangladesh require another 11 runs with 4 wickets and 6 balls remaining 
<Ekushey> My hands are cold
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> need some big hits
<Ekushey> Yeah
<pavlushka> clap
<pavlushka> 4
<Ekushey> 19.2
<Ekushey> Pandya to Mushfiqur Rahim, FOUR
<Ekushey> 6 runs from 4 balls
<Ekushey> Damn...
<Kilos> close
<pavlushka> another 4
<Kilos> yay
<Ekushey> :D:D:D
<Ekushey> 2 runs from 3 balls :D
<pavlushka> 2 for 2
<Ekushey> Aarghhhh
<Kilos> what what
<pavlushka> nothing, we gonna win.
<Ekushey> Last ball...
<Ekushey> :/
<Kilos> no runs
<pavlushka> I'll tell you after , Kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<pavlushka> we lose, not a problem.
<Kilos> oh my
<Ekushey> :(
<pavlushka> but a bit stupid.
<pavlushka> that's the shock, whatever.
<pavlushka> So
<Ekushey> I'm off...
<Kilos> cheers Ekushey 
<pavlushka> Good night Ekushey !
<Ekushey> Goodnight guys :)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<pavlushka> Kilos, am I engaging your bot?
<Kilos> hey?
<Kilos> qa coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<pavlushka> thank you then!
<pavlushka> QA, give the coffee to me.
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<Kilos> sa coffee please
<Kilos> quick
<pavlushka> QA, coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Yessir
<pavlushka> QA, quick
<QA> pavlushka: Sorry...
<pavlushka> QA, coffee quick
<QA> pavlushka: Huh?
<Kilos> no man the wuick was for you
<Kilos> quick
<pavlushka> I know.
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pavlushka!
<Kilos> QA thanks
<QA> no worries, Kilos
<pavlushka> wow, thanks QA 
<pavlushka> QA, wow thanks
<QA> no probs, pavlushka
<Kilos> in pm say hi to her many times
<Kilos> i go sleep as well
<Kilos> night. sleep tight
<pavlushka> night Kilos!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-24
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> morning all
<pavlushka> morning Kilos !!
<pavlushka> and every 1, morning!
<pavlushka> Ekushey, o/
<oO> o/
<Kilos> hi oO 
<oO> Ohai
<Ekushey> What does this o/ mean, cry baby Tanvir?
<Kilos> hi Ekushey 
<oO> Ekushey, I raise my hand to make my presence visible.
<Ekushey> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> keep oO alive here
 * oO is quietly alive.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi abhra 
<abhra> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> oO abhra nice to meet you guys
<abhra> same here
<pavlushka> Hi abhra!!
<Kilos> now just Megh to find
<pavlushka> abhra, you are from India I see.
<abhra> yes pavlushka 
<pavlushka> abhra, welcome to our channel!
<abhra> ধন্যবাদ
<pavlushka> পশ্চিমবঙ্গ হতে??
<abhra> কাছাকাছি
<pavlushka> মেঘালয়, ত্রিপুরা?
<pavlushka> আসাম?
<abhra> ঝাঢ়খন্ড 
<abhra> আপনি?
<pavlushka> দিনাজপুরের পাশে, পঞ্চগড়হতে।
<abhra> ওহ। খুবই কাছে তো তাহলে
<abhra> :)
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> on a launch break, anyone can come if he/she wishes (always welcome).
<Kilos> lunch
<pavlushka> my bad, kilos, then I just had the wrong thing inside me.
<Kilos> np lad
<pavlushka> but I think to correct myself I have to do it allover again. this time I'll go on a lunch break.
<pavlushka> but not sure  if I can take it cause I am already full.
<pavlushka> Kilos, I am just kidding, :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> o/ all
<Kilos> o/
 * Kilos yawns
<pavlushka> Kilos, tires!
<pavlushka> tired
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> bed soon
<pavlushka> must have been, home it would give comfort.
<pavlushka> *hope
<pavlushka> hope it would give you comfort.
<Kilos> ty lad
<pavlushka> wanna tell you something bty
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> bty?
<pavlushka> configured the MAME game emulator for King of Fighters 2003 at last and beaten the boss.
<pavlushka> in Xubuntu Xenial.
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> by the way
<Kilos> btw
<pavlushka> lol, yes it is btw
<pavlushka> mine was actually by the you, lol
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> I have gone nuts I see since my launch (lunch)!!!
<Kilos> hahaha
<pavlushka> Good Night guys!!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-25
<pavlushka> Hello Everyone!!!!
<Ekushey> Hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hi Ekushey !!!
<pavlushka> and Hello!
<Ekushey> What's up?
<pavlushka> nothing, having just usual little troubles with fonts! my last two characters getting truncated in every post
<Ekushey> Where?
<pavlushka> and by the way I switched to poedit from gtranslator for translating and it solved my problem.
<pavlushka> be back!
<Ekushey> pavlushka: I forgot where you live
<Ekushey> Rangpur?
<pavlushka> Its Panchagarh, the new land port!
<Ekushey> Right
<Ekushey> Ghum nai?
<pavlushka> lol, ase, after 2 or may be 3, :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-26
<pavlushka> Good Morning Every one!!!
<pavlushka> সবাইকে স্বাধীনতা দিবসের শুভেচ্ছা!
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> morning everyone else too
<pavlushka> Kilos, you see the google today??
<Kilos> no i have been watching rugby and dooing chores
<pavlushka> try it, the search engine.
<Kilos> i dont like google 
<Kilos> i use duck duck go
<pavlushka> you'll see something, that's why I am asking.
<Kilos> what must i google
<pavlushka> just load the search engine.
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that
<pavlushka> www.google.com
<Kilos> i use opera-browser
<Kilos> ok sec
<pavlushka> you can type it in anyway.
<Kilos> what must i see there
<pavlushka> the logo.
<Kilos> mine went straight to google.co.za
<Kilos> not google.com
<Kilos> Google.co.za offered in: Afrikaans Sesotho isiZulu IsiXhosa Setswana Northern Sotho
<pavlushka> then load "www.google.com.bd"
<Kilos> oh the bridge
<Kilos> our google still looks the same
<pavlushka> no, click on the logo
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> ours does nothing
<pavlushka> ya, I've loaded www.google.co.za, I can see.
<Kilos> well  i miss nothing because i dont use it anyway
<Kilos> only the bot does
<Kilos> bdBot hi
<Kilos> QA hi
<QA> afternoon
<pavlushka> QA got his favorite!
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<Kilos> the guys made a nice bot in ibid
<Kilos> just takes getting used to all the things it can do and what words mean what
<pavlushka> sorry "her"
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Hi toshazed !
<Kilos> hi toshazed 
<Kilos> hows things there
<toshazed> hello pavel and kilos
<toshazed> today is the independence day in here in Bangladesh. In 1971 we declared our independence in this day.
<toshazed> and it is a national holiday
<toshazed> :)
<Kilos> use it well 
<Kilos> rest and build up for the coming week
<toshazed> hmm
<toshazed> trying hard to make some time for foruming but no luck
<Kilos> everyone worldwide is getting busier every year
<toshazed> though gave end user support to 15 people last week, translated a few strings for upcoming Xenial Xerox
<toshazed> :)
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> pavlushka is trying it in xfce i think
<Kilos> ill stick with 14.04 kde till 16.04 is stable
<toshazed> hmm. each day I plan to do some foruming, so blog post, at least 5 end user support and 10string to be translated each day. but cannot manage my time. :(
<toshazed> I am also a kde fan. and sticking with the 14.04 kde till the next stable release. :)
<Kilos> :D
<toshazed> so, in the near past we are on a discussion about activating ubuntu bangladesh to live again from its cold/too much calm state 
<Kilos> yes
<toshazed> kilos and belkinsa was also in the common loco-council mail
<Kilos> they are very active but all in facebook
<toshazed> any more update or good news on that?
<toshazed> oops!
<Kilos> 340 of them
<Kilos> we are trying to get some of them to come here
<toshazed> I don't think I must be on facebook as to be and Ubuntu-Bangladesh member. It is not in the community guideline
<Kilos> and pavlushka is also trying to grow this channel
<Kilos> no, i dont like facebook much either
<Kilos> but Ekushey has been active here again
<toshazed> I think we should get into the mailling list and more online community page like G+ and LinkedIn.
<toshazed> Ekushey is our Russel John, Ubuntu-BD leader till 2006.
<Kilos> yes
<toshazed> mailing list could be a public record
<Kilos> he joins us here often now
<toshazed> and fine for the next generation
<toshazed> as history log
<toshazed> I love to communicate over there as It can be more reachable for any online users. It is not domain specific.
<Kilos> i of course love irc
<Kilos> most ubuntu work gets done on irc
<Kilos> and thats how i got involved
<toshazed> I love irc for chatting. but for community support as that will applicable for the end user technically mailing list is great.
<Kilos> the nice thing with irc is you can get instant answers
<toshazed> hmm
<pavlushka> Hi I am back, was on a lunch break.
<toshazed> that true
<Ekushey> toshazed: Ubuntu-BD is an active team, you don't have to worry about it. Mind your business.
<pavlushka> and history logs too.
<Kilos> Ekushey no fighting
<Kilos> we must all work together to grow linux worldwide
<pavlushka> সবাইকে স্বাধীনতা দিবসের শুভেচ্ছা! Happy Independence day!
<Kilos> as long as we are all separate microsoft scores
<Ekushey> Kilos: I'm off, will talk later.
<Kilos> go well
<toshazed> kilos do you find the words by ekushey now?
<Kilos> we all need to work together in unity
<toshazed> I found this one offensive and that was my complain 
<Kilos> you guys need to shake hands and work together
<Kilos> let the past be the past
<Kilos> move forward in peace
<toshazed> Dear Ekushey I know what to do and what not. This community should be alive as per community guideline, in a common place where anyone can say, comment and talk. It should not be a forum for bunch of selected by someone.
<toshazed> thus it will be a live community.
<toshazed> If you think I am not suitable for you or your community then it is true. But Ubuntu-BD was never a personal/private forum or community and nor it will be and I will continue my work for the community as long as I live.
<pavlushka> thats very inspiring I think.
<Kilos> we must just sit back and think that it is always better to work together
<Kilos> united we stand, divided we fall
<toshazed> kilos I was not getting anything personal and never be in future. I just want to do work for a better community towards digital freedom.
<Kilos> personal opinions should not be involved in ubuntu work
<Kilos> that should be all of our main goal toshazed 
<Kilos> working as a team
<toshazed> if someone come into the path of that freedom I will try my best to break through. I will talk, I will chat and I will ask more people to stand and break down the dictatorship. No one can dictate an open community.
<Kilos> we need to all get together and find solutions not make more problems
<Ekushey> OMG so much drama going on here!
<Ekushey> Carry on, I'll read the logs later :)
<Kilos> Ekushey join us
<toshazed> yes. It is. But first of all we need to accept our wrong doings and problem facts. After that we can resolve the problem.
<Kilos> lets all make friends
<Ekushey> Kilos: I'm at work, will be busy for another 5-6 hours
<Kilos> ok we can chat anytime
<Ekushey> Later! :)
<Kilos> :)
<pavlushka> Laters, Ekushey !!!!
<Kilos> i just want all locos to be happy like my home loco
<toshazed> Dear Kilos for this kind of interaction I think the group mail is a better option. We all have our time to answer them.
<toshazed> Moreover I will be offline for next two weeks as I will be out of Bangladeh.
<Kilos> i dont mind, where we sort things out as long as we sort them out
<Kilos> i have many locos world wide to thry get going again
<Kilos> india is next
<toshazed> hmm
<Kilos> we can even get together after the two weeks toshazed 
<toshazed> ok then.
<Kilos> and pop in anytime
<pavlushka> nice to have you you here!
<Kilos> we can use the mailing list as well
<toshazed> please knock-knock at my gmail anytime you need. I will be there if it is anyhow possible. :)
<Kilos> i just want ubuntu to be happy everywhere
<Kilos> i will do thank you
<toshazed> Thank you everyone. Be an Ubuntero. Happy Hacking.
<Kilos> you too thanks toshazed 
<pavlushka> thank you toshazed !
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-27
<pavlushka> o/ all
<Kilos>  morning all
<Kilos> afternoon actually
<pavlushka> ha ha!
<pavlushka> Morning and Afternoon Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos !!
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> night all!
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-20
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka , im ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: me too, thank you :)
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> bdbo.org
<pavlushka> http://www.bdbo.org/
<billboard> Title: Bangladesh Biology Olympiad (at www.bdbo.org)
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai :)
<RemonShai> hey  pavlushka bro :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Hothath ekhane? :p
<RemonShai> মাঝেমধ্যে আসি, এছাড়া নেট ব্রাউজিং কমিয়ে দিয়েছি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: wanna see something?
<pavlushka> billboard: voice RemonShai 
<pavlushka> billboard: devoice RemonShai 
<RemonShai> সার্ভিসটা নতুন, মাত্রই দেখলাম :)
<pavlushka> হে হে
<RemonShai> তারপর, কেমন আছেন..? pavlushka ভাই
<pavlushka> RemonShai: জি ভাল, আপনি?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্‌ সুস্থ আছি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: হ্যা সেটাই, শেষবার অাপনি বলছিলেন যে অাপনার কিছু মনে থাকছে না, বিশেষ করে গণিতের যেগুলো পড়ছেন, এখন ঠিক অাছে?
<RemonShai> অবস্থার উন্নতি হচ্ছে।  আমি নেটে অনেকটা addicted হয়ে পড়েছিলাম। যার কুফল ছিল ওইটা। এজন্য নেট ব্যবহার কমিয়ে দিয়েছি। এছাড়া, আমার মধ্যে একঘেয়েমি চলে এসেছিল।
<pavlushka> অাচ্ছা
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> billboard: deop pavlushka 
<pavlushka> billboard: deop pavlushka 
<pavlushka> lol, the bot is acting weird
<pavlushka> its playing against ChanServ , lol
<pavlushka> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409
<billboard> Title: Bangladesh Team (at ubuntuforums.org)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-21
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> welcome Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: and Good Day
<Kilos> hi pavlushka  what does this say
<Kilos> هل يمكن توصيل أجهزة بنظام لينكس على سيرفر لينكس ويطبق عليها [...]
<pavlushka> Kilos: Can Linux devices be connected to Server Linux and applied to?
<Kilos> ty its a mail for africa that needs approval
<pavlushka> billboard: deop pavlushka 
<pavlushka> billboard: deop pavlushka 
<pavlushka> billboard: deop pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin, how's trump :p
<pavlushka> bbl
<Tuhin> not as bad as obola, killery and bush, those guys started too many wars....
<Tuhin> lets see what trump does. the countires where he stopped giving visa, the 5 previous presidents started wars in those countries...... stoping visa is no big deal
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> Tanvir: Hello
<pavlushka> wb Kilos- 
<pavlushka> wc zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: look around
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> hello
<pavlushka> zaki: how was the day?
<zaki> pavlushka: busy day. :3
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-22
<pavlushka> Barebone: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> Sorry Barebone , wrong ping
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-23
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<billboard> pavlushka: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-bd,voice capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<pavlushka> billboard: voice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> .voice pavlushka 
<u-la-la> You must provide a valid channel
<pavlushka> .voice #ubuntu-bd pavlushka 
<pavlushka> .devoice #ubuntu-bd pavlushka 
<pavlushka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rnA6wpF0o4
<u-la-la> [ Write your own Operating System in 1 hour - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<pavlushka> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<u-la-la> [ Miley's Site ] - http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<u-la-la> [ Miley's Site ] - http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<Kilos> hi pavlushka ty
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: sadly u-la-la will not make coffee for now until I can make python modules
<Kilos> oh my
<pavlushka> Kilos: dont worry, the old u-la-la can be revived any time
<Kilos> what are you doing?
<pavlushka> Kilos: tinkering bots
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> .yt tara lynn sharrock
<u-la-la> YouTube returned 2533 results: Tara-Lynn First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (cover) by Tara-Lynn Sharrock (https://youtu.be/yqKbph5vI84), Tara-Lynn Sharrock - I Will Always Love You (Audit ... by RichXFBR (https://youtu.be/rYGPNtyZkZg), X-Factor Australia - Tara-Lynn Sharrock Audition - ... by danielmorcombe (https://youtu.be/cFtSQEyuUiA), THE X FACTOR AUS Tara-Lynn Sharrock sings Fields o ... by marajax (https:/
<Kilos> clever bot
<pavlushka> .yt xfactor i will always love you
<u-la-la> YouTube returned 1000000 results: X FACTOR 2009 - LUCIE JONES SINGS "I WILL ALWAYS L ... by theytrebel (https://youtu.be/y1tjyJHJYR8), Keira Weathers sings I Will Always Love You | The  ... by The X Factor UK (https://youtu.be/vAQQLB8vF4g), CeCe Frey vs. Paige Thomas - I Will Always Love Yo ... by CeCe Daily (https://youtu.be/IuV1lT3cv9U), Whitney Houston - I will Always Love You (Laura) | ... by The Voice Kid
<pavlushka> .yt tara lynn sharrock xfactor i will always love you
<u-la-la> YouTube returned 1191 results: X-Factor Australia - Tara-Lynn Sharrock Audition - ... by danielmorcombe (https://youtu.be/cFtSQEyuUiA), Tara-Lynn Sharrock - The X Factor Australia 2011 a ... by HipToeKnee (https://youtu.be/5DARLQtBI_A), X-Factor AU -- Tara-Lynn Sharrock Audition -- I Wi ... by jolliejak (https://youtu.be/zartVqbOY-Y), Xfactor Aus 2011 Auditons Tara lynn Sharrock sings ... by Kaz Hojt (https://
<pavlushka> .search tara lynn sharrock
<u-la-la> http://www.youtube.com/user/TaraLynnSharrock
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell zaki I am new
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-24
<pavlushka> hey welcome Kilos 
<pavlushka> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty pavlushka youll find my on off story in za channel
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-26
<pavlushka> .kiss Kilos 
 * u-la-la throws a red rose to Kilos 
<Kilos> morning pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<pavlushka> .kiss Kilos 
 * u-la-la blows a kiss to Kilos 
<pavlushka> .kiss Kilos 
 * u-la-la flirts with Kilos 
<shajalal> hlw everyone ,,,,,,,,,
<shajalal> how are you
#ubuntu-bd 2019-03-19
<Ashraful> dear concern, can you please share the bd source list 
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: hello
<zaki> how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> zaki: hey, what will you understand from it [10:51:04] <Ashraful> dear concern, can you please share the bd source list ?
<zaki> mirror ? or repo 
<zaki> pavlushka, asked here?
<pavlushka> zaki: good, yes, but I was away
<zaki> ah
<zaki> what is your guess ?
<pavlushka> zaki: I was clueless about it just like about my life
<zaki> :3
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-19
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: have you tried cmus? (one aspect of it is hilarious, you can play music even in your server with no GUI, lol)
<zaki> pavlushka, no
<zaki> :|
<zaki> pavlushka, https://cmus.github.io/
<u-la-la> [ C* Music Player ] - cmus.github.io
<zaki> this one?
<pavlushka> zaki: yep
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-20
<pavlushka> !apport
<pavlushka> !info apport
<lubotu2> 'artful' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<pavlushka> !cmus apport
<pavlushka> !info cmus
<lubotu2> 'artful' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: hello
<pavlushka> zaki: I have a business idea (though not suitable in the era of cobid-19 :p)
<pavlushka> zaki: more like a business tweak just as system tweak, lol
<pavlushka> *covid-19
<zaki> pavlushka, what business idea ? 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-21
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> mail not working ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: email verification is turned off, you want it on?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm back :D
<pavlushka> wow
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-22
<pavlushka> RemonShai:  0/
<RemonShai> আসসালামু ওয়ালাইকুম 
<RemonShai> কেমন আছেন, pavlushka ভাই?
<pavlushka> valo, apni?
<RemonShai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ ভাল আছি।
<RemonShai> কি করতেছেন আজকাল? 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: এইটা http://103.200.95.30:8065/signup_user_complete/?id=d6hkx8s3pprtfkk7neji5s8n8a
<u-la-la> [ Mattermost ] - 103.200.95.30:8065 ( https://tinyurl.com/rg4ftel )
<RemonShai>  কি এটা?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ekta chat server
<RemonShai> কিভাবে কাজ করে? IRC'র মত?
<pavlushka> hmm
<RemonShai> এটা কি শুধুমাত্র browser দিয়ে চালাত হয় নাকি hexchat দিয়েও চলে।
<RemonShai> একটু বিস্তারিত বলুন।
<pavlushka> android app ase, browser eo chole
<RemonShai> pavlushka: দুঃক্ষিত, বিদ্যুৎ বিভ্রাট হয়েছিল।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: o/
<RemonShai> yes...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: what's up?
<RemonShai> so so..
<pavlushka> cool
<RemonShai> আপনি ?
<pavlushka> ভাল
<RemonShai> রাতের খাবার খেয়েছেন?
<pavlushka> নাহ, আপনি?
<RemonShai> আমিও না... 
<RemonShai> তারপর...., কি করেন আজকাল? চাকুরীতে ঢুকেছেন ?
<pavlushka> নাহ, আপনি?
<RemonShai> আমিও না... পোষ্ট-গ্রাজুয়েশন চলতেছে.... সেই সাথে চাকুরীর চেষ্টাও.../
<pavlushka> good
<RemonShai> আপনার ব্যাবসা কেমন চলে ?
<pavlushka> চলে না
<RemonShai> কিসের ব্যবসা যেন করতেন ?
<pavlushka> চা
<RemonShai> আপনি কি উৎপাদক পর্যায়ের উদ্দোক্তা ছিলেন নাকি মধ্যস্থ ব্যবসায়?
<pavlushka> 2nd
<RemonShai> কি পরিমাণ ক্ষতির সম্মুখীন হতে হলো?
<pavlushka> all
<RemonShai> ইন্নালিল্লাহ্... 
<RemonShai> এখন কি করেন, অন্য কোনো ব্যবসা ?
<pavlushka> looking for job
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ, এটাই ভাল। 
<RemonShai> বিয়ে-সাদীর পর্ব কি সুসম্পন্ন করেছেন?
<RemonShai> নাকি চাকুরির জন্য ঝুলিয়ে দিয়েছেন!
<pavlushka> single
<RemonShai> চাকুরির জন্য তদবির নিজ বাড়িতে বসেই করেন নাকি বাড়ি ছেড়েছেন?
<pavlushka> নিজ বাড়িতে বসেই করছি
<pavlushka> তদবির
<RemonShai> আমার ক্ষেত্রে যেটা দেখি, বাড়িতে বসে এই কাজ ঠিকমত করা যথেষ্ট কষ্টকর (অনেকটা, দৌড়াই বেশি এগুতে পারি কম)
<RemonShai> আপনার ক্ষেত্রে কেমন?
<pavlushka> ভেবে দেখিনি
<RemonShai> ভাবা দরকার কিন্তু ভাই..!! নয়তো আমার মতন, শুধু পরিক্ষাই দিবেন চাকুরির পরিক্ষায় টেকা আর হবে না।
<RemonShai> আমি তো প্রচুর সময় নষ্ট করি।
<zaki> hey RemonShai 
<zaki> কি অবস্থা?
<RemonShai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ বেশ ভাল আছি। আপনার কি অবস্থা? আছেন কেমন??
<zaki> এইতো ভালো 
<RemonShai> zaki: সেই যে দেখা করলাম, তারপর আর যোগাযোগ করিনি বলে দুঃক্ষিত।
<zaki> It's okay . :) 
<zaki> আর কি অবস্থা?
<RemonShai> সবমিলিয়ে বেশ ব্যস্ত সময় যাচ্ছে। যদিও সাময়িক দূর্যোগের কারণে চাপ বেশ কম।
